# 1920's themed weding



## rub (Sep 21, 2009)

I was contacted a few days ago by a photographer who is getting married in 3 weeks. She is having a 1920's themed wedding in a heritage park with lots of neat old buildings.

I was hoping someone out there may have some creative ideas or links to other photographers or resources that they may want to share for this themed wedding. I am feeling quite overwhelmed at photographing another photographer, so I am hoping that some homework from my can bring a great style to these photos.

Any info is appreciated!

Thanks.
Kristal


----------



## Randall Ellis (Sep 21, 2009)

Have you seen the Fedora Lounge forum? They are interested in everything vintage. Some of the members have homes that have one or more entire rooms outfitted for a specific year - amazing stuff. There's quite a lot on clothing, living full time in a specific period, etc.

- Randy


----------



## rub (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for the link!

Cheers,
Kristal


----------



## craig (Sep 21, 2009)

Soft angled light in the tradition of Hurrell. Also look at Cecil Beaton. 

Sonds like a great opportunity and I can wait to see the results.

Love & Bass


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 21, 2009)

Um. a themed wedding at heritage park (are you in Calgary? I can't find anywhere on your site where you are shooting from other then you were raised in Salmon Arm) is pretty hard NOT to rock   Just do what you do best and ou will be okay. They obviously trust you so... go with it


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 21, 2009)

nevermind. your tellie isn't right for Calgary, but yes.. just go with it


----------



## rub (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I am located in Salmon Arm and we have a place called Haney Heritage Park.  I haven't been there in years but I am sure I will be checking it out several times over the next few weeks.

I look forward to sharing my work when I am done!


----------

